# $500 a month sound about right?



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Makes me wonder what I spent my extra cash on each month before all the badness, or i mean goodness. All is now spent on special delights from somewhere tasty. What do you all spend?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I spend way to much ! 

Way to much !


----------



## Zenistar (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't want to even think about it at the moment


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

Since I've moved out of the folks house I've probably been spending about $40 a month on smokes.

Far, far too little.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Who cares how much you spend as long as your enjoying yourself.


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

I spend too much ... and ... not enough.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

More than I need. Less than I want.


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

I'm getting a bit tired of Raman noodles and Mac and Cheese.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Who cares how much you spend as long as your enjoying yourself.


:tpd: I totally agree. Sometimes you gotta say what the [email protected]#$ !


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 8, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Who cares how much you spend as long as your enjoying yourself.


Amen Brother!

For some people $500 is a huge amount of money for cigars but for others it is their weekly allowance. To me buying a few box's of cigars a month is cheaper than going out every saturday night and dropping $200 and not remembering what the hell I did the night before.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Buckeye said:


> Amen Brother!
> 
> For some people $500 is a huge amount of money for cigars but for others it is their weekly allowance. To me buying a few box's of cigars a month is cheaper than going out every saturday night and dropping $200 and not remembering what the hell I did the night before.


Preach on, brotha!
I don't golf, play poker or smoke cigarettes. Just scotch :al and cigars :mn .


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Buckeye said:


> Amen Brother!
> 
> For some people $500 is a huge amount of money for cigars but for others it is their weekly allowance. To me buying a few box's of cigars a month is cheaper than going out every saturday night and dropping $200 and not remembering what the hell I did the night before.


Exactly!

You know, I find that I spend a lot less money on crap nowadays, because I know exactly what I could be buying with the money. Not that I spend all my money on smokes, but now i'm just paying a little more attention where the money goes, which is actually a good thing.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

man I wish I had $500 a month haha .... I'd be happy w/ a box every 2 months or so, being a poor college student sure has it's drawbacks


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

$500 is more than a car payment and not much less than a house payment for me. June was an unusually spendy month but I don't think I topped $300. Different strokes, I guess. I know what you mean by that "what did I used to spend all my money on?" question.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

qwerty1500 said:


> I spend too much ... and ... not enough.


Couldn't have said it better myself, have going through a little bit of a noobie complusive buying spree myself. I think is is finally tappering down as I am pretty much out of cash and space, which is probably a good thing for now. An attempt to show a little self control. I think I was a little to eager to try everything and so far I have found that I prefer the expensive stuff, which is not good for the future.

When your collection grows to greater than 100 cigars and you are currently smoking at most two a week, you should be fine for a while. Since I don't smoke that often, I have no problem paying 10(+) dollars for a good smoke.

Luckily for me, I am not a huge fan of cigarbid, the smokes I want I can get cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> I spend way to much !
> 
> Way to much !


I know I don't spend as much as Richard, but then again I'm broke. If everything is relative, then I also spend way to much!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

qwerty1500 said:


> I spend too much ... and ... not enough.


aint that the truth!


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

luvsmesumcigars said:


> Makes me wonder what I spent my extra cash on each month before all the badness, or i mean goodness. All is now spent on special delights from somewhere tasty. What do you all spend?


$500:hn . Thats more than my house payment.

I currently spend $0.00 a month. Building a new house. No extra money to play with these days.


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

I spend about $250 a month on Habanos. :hn


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

After going to the SoCal Se7en, it's all relative. There were more than a few well known gorillas who had more dollars worth of stogies in their travel humis than I have in my cabinet at home.


----------



## olotti (Jan 20, 2006)

$500 jeesh I wish I could spend that much it would make for one nice collection. I usually buy something about every 6months or so and price always varries.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

carbonbased_al said:


> Who cares how much you spend as long as your enjoying yourself.


Thank You! if u spent 10 dollars to 10,000 dollars a month as long as u enjoy yourself and you think it taste good


----------



## Smokem94 (Mar 18, 2005)

I have been averaging about $400/month for the last 2-3 years. Like someone else said, "more than I should but less than I want".


----------



## Fumioso (Apr 28, 2006)

I budget $100 per month, which keeps me under $200.  About as honest as our local politicians.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

zemekone said:


> Thank You! if u spent 10 dollars to 10,000 dollars a month as long as u enjoy yourself and you think it taste good


And as long as you can pay for it.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

:sl Don't talk about it and maybe it will go away. At least until next months CC bill comes. Ferrari.. Cigars, Cigars... Ferrari? :r


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Heck I have to come out of retirement soon since I just keep spending more and more on cigars.


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Who cares how much you spend as long as your enjoying yourself.


Yeah, who cares how much you spend _on me_ as long as you're enjoying yourself.


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

the amounts are all relative.....it doesn't matter HOW MUCH you spend, it's the ratio of income to cigar costs that really counts...for some folks $500 is their entire monthly net income (i.e. students) while for others it's a drop in the bucket...so if your monthly net income is $5000 and you spend $500, your ratio is 10% of all income...I won't even go into my ratio....:hn


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

With what I fancy, don't even want to begin to put numbers in writing, that can come back to haunt me, should my other half get to see it.
Yikes!
Just the thought of knowing how much scares me.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Blueface said:


> With what I fancy, don't even want to begin to put numbers in writing, that can come back to haunt me, should my other half get to see it.
> Yikes!
> Just the thought of knowing how much scares me.


Amen Carlos!!!

The past few months have excited and scared the :BS out of me, when I look back at what I've bought.

Spend what you can afford to, and enjoy what you get. That is truly all that matters.....now where is that damn credit card


----------



## Spacecataz (Jun 25, 2006)

$200 and rising!:hn


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

Badkarma said:


> I'm getting a bit tired of Raman noodles and Mac and Cheese.


Yea your 6-4 250+ *Raman Noodles*....Weak Tea and Raisins for me!!!!

Drrgill


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

drrgill said:


> Yea your 6-4 250+ *Raman Noodles*....Weak Tea and Raisins for me!!!!
> 
> Drrgill


I'm not FAT, I'm BIG BONED!!!!! BEEFCAKE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Badkarma said:


> I'm not FAT, I'm BIG BONED!!!!! BEEFCAKE!!!!!!!!!


RESPECT MY AUTHORITAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> RESPECT MY AUTHORITAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Screw you guys, I'm goin home.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

I spend too much lol but ive heard crazy stories of people with £25000 ($40,000) annual budgets. How they manage to explain that to their respective parent/spouse/partner i dont know.


----------

